# Changing Home Club - Standing Order



## Swango1980 (Mar 11, 2021)

A member wishes to change his Home Club to my club. Using WHS, I sent a request, which his other club received.

However, his other club said that his WHS registration wouldn't be released to my club until they receive his 2 outstanding payments (seems like he pays his membership monthly by standing order) ending in May. The member has been told England Golf allow this.

Does this seem correct? I just assumed a member could choose his Home club at ANY time. Furthermore, if he decided to remain a member at the other club, and continue to pay monthly, could they turn round this May and say "we will not release your handicap until you pay your 11/12 monthly payments until May 2022"?


----------



## 2blue (Mar 11, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			A member wishes to change his Home Club to my club. Using WHS, I sent a request, which his other club received.

However, his other club said that his WHS registration wouldn't be released to my club until they receive his 2 outstanding payments (seems like he pays his membership monthly by standing order) ending in May. The member has been told England Golf allow this.

Does this seem correct? I just assumed a member could choose his Home club at ANY time. Furthermore, if he decided to remain a member at the other club, and continue to pay monthly, could they turn round this May and say "we will not release your handicap until you pay your 11/12 monthly payments until May 2022"?
		
Click to expand...

Just ask EG.....  info@englandgolf.org


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 11, 2021)

2blue said:



			Just ask EG.....  info@englandgolf.org

Click to expand...

I shall. I've asked the member for clarification first. Also thought I'd put it on here to see if I get clarification. If either of those processes reveals "yes, that's fine" then I probably don't need to bother England Golf. If not, I'll ask them as a last resort.


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			So EG are supporting the club by not allowing this member to leave and transfer his handicap before he's paid his annual membership fees.

This is absolutely brilliant, and exactly the sort of thing EG should be doing on behalf of clubs and the rest of us who don't default on paying.
		
Click to expand...

This is what he has been told by his club, not from England Golf. Hence me seeking clarification.

I would have thought defaulting on a payment is separate to deciding which club you want as your Home club. Otherwise, if a player is a member of multiple clubs, and he pays monthly fees, can he only ever change Home Club at a very specific time of the year (renewal date). What if a player stopped paying monthly fees at their Away club?

All that said, on Club V1 I was still able to change his Home Club to my club. But, on WHS his Home Club is the other club, with my club as Secondary. And on howdidido, he tries to change his Home Club to my Club, but after a while it changes it to a completely different club entirely (one he was a member of years ago). So, there are multiple issues going on that are hurting my head.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			So EG are supporting the club by not allowing this member to leave and transfer his handicap before he's paid his annual membership fees.

This is absolutely brilliant, and exactly the sort of thing EG should be doing on behalf of clubs and the rest of us who don't default on paying.
		
Click to expand...

but what if he has no intention of leaving and just wants the other place as his home club?


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 11, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			A member wishes to change his Home Club to my club. Using WHS, I sent a request, which his other club received.

However, his other club said that his WHS registration wouldn't be released to my club until they receive his 2 outstanding payments (seems like he pays his membership monthly by standing order) ending in May. The member has been told England Golf allow this.

Does this seem correct? I just assumed a member could choose his Home club at ANY time. Furthermore, if he decided to remain a member at the other club, and continue to pay monthly, could they turn round this May and say "we will not release your handicap until you pay your 11/12 monthly payments until May 2022"?
		
Click to expand...

Why would EG want to get in the middle of a civil matter? If the club want their money then there are established legal avenues to pursue.


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 11, 2021)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Why would EG want to get in the middle of a civil matter? If the club want their money then there are established legal avenues to pursue.
		
Click to expand...

This is why I'm asking the question, as it is hard to believe that what he has been told is true. I am slightly wondering if the club are selling him a line to try and avoid releasing his handicap (no idea why).


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 15, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			This is why I'm asking the question, as it is hard to believe that what he has been told is true. I am slightly wondering if the club are selling him a line to try and avoid releasing his handicap (no idea why).
		
Click to expand...

What happens when you put his CDH No into V1 - obviously they need to formally release it from their end but it would be interesting to see what happens.  I would also contact the club and ask them formally to release the player, I'm not sure but I thought this could be done through the dashboard?

All this will encourage is players seeking new CDH Nos.  The CDH No belongs to the player, not the club.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 15, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			What happens when you put his CDH No into V1 - obviously they need to formally release it from their end but it would be interesting to see what happens.  I would also contact the club and ask them formally to release the player, I'm not sure but I thought this could be done through the dashboard?

All this will encourage is players seeking new CDH Nos.  The CDH No belongs to the player, not the club.
		
Click to expand...

You are right - if you generate him on the EG Platform as being in your club he will be loaded with your club as secondary. If you then go into the membership tag there is an option to request they make your club the home club. This is returned to the platform under messages when accepted.


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 15, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			What happens when you put his CDH No into V1 - obviously they need to formally release it from their end but it would be interesting to see what happens.  I would also contact the club and ask them formally to release the player, I'm not sure but I thought this could be done through the dashboard?

All this will encourage is players seeking new CDH Nos.  The CDH No belongs to the player, not the club.
		
Click to expand...

I've asked him to contact them again about releasing his handicap. If they refuse, I told him to get them to seek what guidance they are following or if they have been given permission directly from England Golf. I've no idea if they are just being a nuisance, or if there has been a dispute between them and him.

Despite not releasing him, I had been able to change him to a home player at my club on Club V1 last week. All looked fine. But, rechecked today and he had gone back to Away. I suspect the system could do with some warning messages to stop that happening


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 15, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			I've asked him to contact them again about releasing his handicap. If they refuse, I told him to get them to seek what guidance they are following or if they have been given permission directly from England Golf. I've no idea if they are just being a nuisance, or if there has been a dispute between them and him.

Despite not releasing him, I had been able to change him to a home player at my club on Club V1 last week. All looked fine. But, rechecked today and he had gone back to Away. I suspect the system could do with some warning messages to stop that happening
		
Click to expand...

Interesting about a player showing as AWAY. I have been wondering how this now affects players as all cards on all courses now affect a persons HC so it’s not as if we now accept a score. Personally I would do as per Mike’s post and email them myself as they now don’t gain anything from not releasing the player or have I missed something.


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 15, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Interesting about a player showing as AWAY. I have been wondering how this now affects players as all cards on all courses now affect a persons HC so it’s not as if we now accept a score. Personally I would do as per Mike’s post and email them myself as they now don’t gain anything from not releasing the player or have I missed something.
		
Click to expand...

I may do. However, not sure I want to throw my size 9's in just yet. I'm not fully aware what has been said between player and club. He has followed my first step in contacting the club today to get official confirmation. Once I see that, I will be in a better position to see if this is appropriate or not. At that point, I can contact them if I feel they are being unreasonable. 

It is a first for me, a club refusing to release a player's handicap. So I thought if I come on here, if there is any situation this is actually acceptable, someone is bound to have come across it


----------



## rulefan (Mar 16, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			I may do. However, not sure I want to throw my size 9's in just yet. I'm not fully aware what has been said between player and club. He has followed my first step in contacting the club today to get official confirmation. Once I see that, I will be in a better position to see if this is appropriate or not. At that point, I can contact them if I feel they are being unreasonable.

It is a first for me, a club refusing to release a player's handicap. So I thought if I come on here, if there is any situation this is actually acceptable, someone is bound to have come across it
		
Click to expand...

If there continues to be an issue with his handicap release I would contact your County before involving England Golf. That's what they are there for.


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 16, 2021)

rulefan said:



			If there continues to be an issue with his handicap release I would contact your County before involving England Golf. That's what they are there for.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. It is just that the player said that the club specifically said England Golf have permitted this refusal of releasing handicap. But yes, unless they show a direct communication with England Golf, then the LUGC would be the contact


----------



## Neilds (Mar 16, 2021)

One thing to remember is that a lot of players, myself included, pay their subs utilising a credit company to spread the cost over the year. This does not make it a monthly membership and maybe the club are wanting him to pay up for the year before they release details.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 16, 2021)

Neilds said:



			One thing to remember is that a lot of players, myself included, pay their subs utilising a credit company to spread the cost over the year. This does not make it a monthly membership and maybe the club are wanting him to pay up for the year before they release details.
		
Click to expand...

In this instance the club will have been paid up front by the credit company.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 16, 2021)

drive4show said:



			In this instance the club will have been paid up front by the credit company.
		
Click to expand...

Correct, forgot that 🤦‍♂️


----------



## rulefan (Mar 16, 2021)

drive4show said:



			In this instance the club will have been paid up front by the credit company.
		
Click to expand...

It depends on the credit company.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 16, 2021)

rulefan said:



			It depends on the credit company.
		
Click to expand...

You can take out a 12 month agreement and get out of it early?


----------

